# Anybody here still use Windows XP?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't use it, I use Windows 7, 8 and Chrome OS. Primarily Chrome OS because it's hassle free and I don't have a Windows laptop of my own. My future plan is to get a powerful Windows laptop, but use a chromebook for everything but gaming, photo editing, etc.

Windows 7 is on my school laptop, windows 8 is on my mother's computer, and I use a Chromebook.  lol

There is a computer in my house with Windows XP, I sometimes use that, but it's only to play old games, like Command and Conquer or Battlezone.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes 

So they aren't going to be supporting it anymore? Could this be the end of Whodey85 on the internets?!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

WhoDey85 said:


> Yes
> 
> So they aren't going to be supporting it anymore? Could this be the end of Whodey85 on the internets?!


Yes, I believe support ends next month. Hm, it's almost sad. I'll always have fond memories of Windows XP; it was the OS I grew up with.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not in a long time. I am using Windows 7. I don't like Windows 8.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> Yes, I believe support ends next month. Hm, it's almost sad. I'll always have fond memories of Windows XP; it was the OS I grew up with.


That doesn't mean every XP box on the planet is going to disintegrate next month though. In all likelihood you're still going to be seeing people use XP even a few years from now. It's not over yet :yes


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone still use Windows 98/2000?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I use my old computer now so it is Windows XP. The previous one was Windows 7 but it got broken down.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a Chromebook and Windows XP desktop.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mlochail said:


> Does anyone still use Windows 98/2000?


I did on a 3rd pc until recently lol.

I use xp on this system, have another pc but still not got it sorted out yet, but that uses windows 7 which is already outdated, windows 9 on the way already lol


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

CEB32 said:


> I did on a 3rd pc until recently lol.
> 
> I use xp on this system, have another pc but still not got it sorted out yet, but that uses windows 7 which is already outdated, windows 9 on the way already lol


W7 is not outdated... How dare you! :C

Windows 9? What? Already? Perhaps W7 is then...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nono441 said:


> That doesn't mean every XP box on the planet is going to disintegrate next month though. In all likelihood you're still going to be seeing people use XP even a few years from now. It's not over yet :yes


Yes, but Microsoft will consider windows XP obsolete.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

the majority of people are still on W7. not exactly outdated. the biggest threat is the security risk since they aren't going to update that.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mlochail said:


> W7 is not outdated... How dare you! :C
> 
> Windows 9? What? Already? Perhaps W7 is then...


I only say outdated as microsoft will push their dx12 onto windows 9 no doubt


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Isn't DX12 already out?


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

CravingBass said:


> Isn't DX12 already out?


No but i decided to do a little digging, its just how microsoft works

'
Microsoft said to expect the first DX12 games to be made available around "holiday 2015″, when "50% of all new PC games will be DX12 compatible. 
The firm wouldn't comment on whether Windows 7 would support DirectX 12, but if history is repeated with this version, it will be exclusive to Windows 8.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

I upgraded a few days ago from XP to 7 since I kept getting nagged by alert boxes from windows that they will stop supporting XP come April. There isn't a huge difference beside a much cleaner UI. Nonetheless, I love it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes, still using XP. My laptop is 8 years old (and amazingly still works decently, although it's a bit slow). I'm going to keep using it for a few more months and then maybe get a new laptop, but it's not urgent. I hope whatever version of windows it comes with doesn't suck.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> Yes, still using XP. My laptop is 8 years old (and amazingly still works decently, although it's a bit slow). I'm going to keep using it for a few more months and then maybe get a new laptop, but it's not urgent. I hope whatever version of windows it comes with doesn't suck.


What are the specs?


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

the pc i've used since 2002 was running on XP 


I fried the mobo during a failed bios update and upgraded to windows 8 with a new pc


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a PC at work that runs a super-archaic database that is absolutely essential, nobody can upgrade, and only works on XP. Today our IT guys came and blocked it off from the rest of the network so I can still use it without getting everyone in the building hacked. I have another PC which runs 7 for everything else.

XP was pretty good as windows OSs go. The thing I like about 7 is that it reminds me so much of XP.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

CravingBass said:


> What are the specs?


HP Pavilion dv5130 laptop
Processor: AMD Turion 64 mobile ML-37 (1.6 GHz)
RAM: 1 GB
Hard disk: 100 GB

It was marketed as a media/gaming laptop, although I'm not a gamer. I got it because I wanted it to last, and apparently it has. (But the CD/DVD drive doesn't really work any more, and the SD/memory card slot stopped working the first time I tried to use it. But other than that, it's functional.)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I have a mac which runs windows 8.


----------



## Tomorrow Never Knows (Mar 31, 2014)

Windows XP support is ending in one week guys.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> No, I have a mac which runs windows 8.


Isn't that called a hackintosh?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Yup, still using XP.

My PC is quite old so I'm not sure if Windows 7 is gonna work. I also don't have the money to upgrade my PC or even buy a new one. :/


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

CravingBass said:


> Isn't that called a hackintosh?


No, a windows machine that runs MacOS is a hackintosh. Apple allows you to install windows on a mac.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

DanielFromGER said:


> Yup, still using XP.
> 
> My PC is quite old so I'm not sure if Windows 7 is gonna work. I also don't have the money to upgrade my PC or even buy a new one. :/


What are the specs?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I upgraded from a XP comp in about 2009 to Win7. And from what I used of Windows 8 so far, I don't plan on "upgrading" to it anytime soon, if ever.

When they say it's the new Vista, they're not joking. It sucks.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I upgraded from a XP comp in about 2009 to Win7. And from what I used of Windows 8 so far, I don't plan on "upgrading" to it anytime soon, if ever.
> 
> When they say it's the new Vista, they're not joking. It sucks.


Yeah, I heard that they might be adding the start menu again but i feel like it could be an april fool.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> What are the specs?


2.2 Ghz AMD Athlon Processor
2 GB Ram
150 GB Disk Space (2 HDDs)

Don't laugh.. :/


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah istill have XP... they r the best!
XP forever:yes


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

It kinda scares me that every hospital in my area still uses Windows XP on all of their computers. Maybe they will finally upgrade to Windows 7 now that XP is going to be officially obsolete...maybe.

I'm going to miss XP a little. After all, it was the operating system I grew up with.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

DanielFromGER said:


> 2.2 Ghz AMD Athlon Processor
> 2 GB Ram
> 150 GB Disk Space (2 HDDs)
> 
> Don't laugh.. :/


That meets the requirements for Windows 7. It'd probably run it fine, but I guess if the computer is old, you should get a new one. But that's a better computer than my XP computer, lol here are the specs of that:

512MB RAM
2.6 GHz Single Core Intel Pentium 4 Processor
80 GB single HDD
64 MB Video RAM

Yeah you could say those specs suck majorly.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Isn't the real issue here that once XP support is discontinued there may be a number of exploits revealed that may seriously compromise the security of computers still using it?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I still use MS-DOS.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

CravingBass said:


> Yeah, I heard that they might be adding the start menu again but i feel like it could be an april fool.


They honestly should have never messed with it in the first place. You know the saying; if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I suppose with tons of people just not upgrading, they just might have gotten the message.

It might be a bit too late to save Win 8 at this point though. Hopefully they'll use what they've learned in time to salvage Windows 9.


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

The Phantom Pain said:


> It might be a bit too late to save Win 8 at this point though..


A dozen of start menu alternatives already exist for the 8 and 8.1.

classic shell
start8
startisback
etc


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I probably would still be using it if my PC hadn't died a few years back, necessitating buying a new one that came with Windows 7. Damn change.

The transition wasn't too bad. I don't look forward to Windows 8 though, I don't like the UI at all.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

hermito said:


> A dozen of start menu alternatives already exist for the 8 and 8.1.
> 
> classic shell
> start8
> ...


I assume those are 3rd party downloads. I'll have to give it a try if I ever by a PC with Win8 preinstalled and the rumors about them bringing it back prove false.

The fact that so many 3rd party programs exist though prove my point. How they thought removing a staple of the OS for years would improve it is beyond me.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

just formatted my old toshiba with windows xp pro and install lubuntu 14.04 daily image! at least it's working with 512 from 2004 era xD and my primarily pc is windows 7.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> The fact that so many 3rd party programs exist though prove my point. How they thought removing a staple of the OS for years would improve it is beyond me.


 Agreed. It was idiotic. Tech companies (especially) get this syndrome. They think because they got lucky a few times they can take any risk and they'll be OK.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, Windows XP support is officially over.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Ever since they discontinued support for XP yesterday, I've been cowering in the corner and haven't left the house. They're coming for me, I know it. :afr


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

My puter hasn't burst into flames yet. :tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hate Windows Eight! I feel like I am stuck in the gut of Barney the Dinosaur.....or maybe it's Grimace from McDonald's? Either way, it's purple and it's madness. :doh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hate Windows Eight! I feel like I am stuck in the gut of Barney the Dinosaur.....or maybe it's Grimace from McDonald's? Either way, it's purple and it's madness. :doh


I can only see Windows 8 working on tablets. In my opinion, it could never beat Windows 7 for a desktop experience.

It's un-royal crap for my royal tastes.

Only a royal OS shall be put on my royal computer to be used by royalty (me).


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Windows 8 did have a bit of a learning curve for me, but I have gotten used to it just as I have to 7 and previous versions.

If I was to use XP, it would only be on a virtual machine to run software and games not possible on newer Windows operating systems as well as the nostalgia factor. That was my OS in all my high school to early college years. Good times, good times. It was especially a welcome break coming from the nightmare that was Windows ME. :shudders:


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Agreed. It was idiotic. Tech companies (especially) get this syndrome. They think because they got lucky a few times they can take any risk and they'll be OK.


And ironically, they did the exact same thing with their gaming division and the Xbone is getting spanked by the PS4 now

I guess once every few years a major company needs to do this to get a wake up call that merely rushing something out and slapping their name on it does mean people will run out and buy it in droves.

It even happened to Apple with the 4c which was a bigger flop than even they could imagine.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> And ironically, they did the exact same thing with their gaming division and the Xbone is getting spanked by the PS4 now
> 
> I guess once every few years a major company needs to do this to get a wake up call that merely rushing something out and slapping their name on it does mean people will run out and buy it in droves.
> 
> It even happened to Apple with the 4c which was a bigger flop than even they could imagine.


And Nintendo is having it with the Wii U. The PS4 has already beaten the Wii U in sales so far, I believe.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Well, Windows XP support is officially over.


 Oh well. It couldn't be any worse than using Ubuntu. Maybe more risky but if you're not tech savvy Linux is a lost cause. I bet XP will still be more user friendly than Linux in 5 years.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

CravingBass said:


> And Nintendo is having it with the Wii U. The PS4 has already beaten the Wii U in sales so far, I believe.


It has, but the Wii U was doomed the moment Ninty keep trying to sell to ultra casuals that purchased a Wii simply for Wii Fit.

That brand of "gamer" quit buying the thing in like 2008, so continuing to market to them was a bit of a misfire. This console should have been built to win back the hardcores and 3rd parties that still love Nintendo. They're clearly still out there.

And not to mention the Wii U should be a system on par with the PS4 and Xbone power-wise, not the 360 and PS3 as it's built now. That was probably their worst mistake of all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Can you even open most internet sites using XP? I'm studying PHP and ASP right now, and I don't think those existed back then...or at least to the extent they do now?

Windows XP had an elegant feeling to it. Same with Windows 7. Windows 8 is a mess, about the only thing I like is the logo in the bottom left...and I hate the ****ing new Start Menu.

I'm on my Mac whenever I can be. Windows 8 sucks, even with two screens.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh well. It couldn't be any worse than using Ubuntu. Maybe more risky but if you're not tech savvy Linux is a lost cause. I bet XP will still be more user friendly than Linux in 5 years.


Oh I know, I'm tech savvy but Ubuntu gives me a headache. I tried to install that OS for my Mom on her 2003 Desktop, and she wasn't enjoying it at all, so I installed Windows 7. It's slow on 512MB of Ram, but better for her than Linux.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Windows XP had an elegant feeling to it. Same with Windows 7. Windows 8 is a mess, about the only thing I like is the logo in the bottom left...and I hate the ****ing new Start Menu.
> 
> I'm on my Mac whenever I can be. Windows 8 sucks, even with two screens.


 I'm guessing you know about it but have you installed Classic Shell on your W8? It's still not the same as having the start menu built in like it should have been but it pretty much takes care of that issue. I just deleted W8 from my system and installed W7 because the copy of W8 I had came with a computer I bought and they didn't give me a DVD. It was all on a recovery partition or something and I knew it was only a matter of time before something got screwed up or the drive failed or something. I didn't like W8 anyway so I went with 7.

Hard to believe. The time before last (and the time before that) when I bought store bought computers, they came with a nice restore DVD and anything that went wrong was easily fixable with the magic disc. That was pretty much the only advantage of buying a premade system (unless you don't know how to turn screws, just about anyone can build an awesome system)


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

More people should use Chrome OS. It's so easy to use and really convenient for those times that you just quickly want to go on the internet.

I don't really find Ubuntu that bad... OK yes I do, Ubuntu sucks. The app store isn't good at all imo, and installing apps through the terminal in a major pain. Admittedly, it's impressive that it's free though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> More people should use Chrome OS.


 Not gonna happen in my house.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Still use XP Pro, but prefer Linux now.
Centos is good, not quite as easy as 
Ubuntu. It's relatively simple though, not like say
Gentoo, which compiles from source.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Old XP Holdout*

Yep!

It is April 17th after the Microsoft deadline for not supporting XP and I still have it on 2 of my PCs.

I am / was an XP holdout because it was very stable compared to other versions of Windows. Too many problems with trying to run 32 bit software on 64 bit Windows 7 64 bit or Windows 8.
My other PC has Windows 7 32 bit and so far so good.

I am getting to the point that I may join the Linux crowd and dump Windows. Microsoft operating systems are pains in the royal neck and full of bugs and loop holes for hacking.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

With support now officially over what security measures should we have in place?

I have removed Microsoft Security Essentials and replaced this with AVG Anti-Virus. Anything else?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I hate Windows Eight! I feel like I am stuck in the gut of Barney the Dinosaur.....or maybe it's Grimace from McDonald's? Either way, it's purple and it's madness. :doh


THAT is why I have been avoiding Windows 8 like the plague !

WHEN will Microsoft ever learn !!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> THAT is why I have been avoiding Windows 8 like the plague !
> 
> WHEN will Microsoft ever learn !!!!!!!!!??????


When will Windows uses learn that every second OS they come out with is crap. LOL


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> Ever since they discontinued support for XP yesterday, I've been cowering in the corner and haven't left the house. They're coming for me, I know it. :afr


LOL LOL

*GOOD Social Anxiety reaction !!!!!!*


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> When will Windows uses learn that every second OS they come out with is crap. LOL


Ain't it the truth !

Yes. Like every other Windows operating system is a BOMB !!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

TigerWScarf said:


> I'm using Windows 98 at the moment. The actual OS, not in a virtual box.


I am DYING to get hold of an old Win 98 rig so I can play the old DOOM games again !!!!

Go ahead and laugh, but I still think it was the BEST shooting game that was ever made with the most creative virtual world despite the awful low res images.

I was hoping idGames would make an exact replica of all the old DOOM games with a good high resolution but they never did. I would love to see all the old DOOM series with good graphics.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> I am DYING to get hold of an old Win 98 rig so I can play the old DOOM games again !!!!
> 
> Go ahead and laugh, but I still think it was the BEST shooting game that was ever made with the most creative virtual world despite the awful low res images.
> 
> I was hoping idGames would make an exact replica of all the old DOOM games with a good high resolution but they never did. I would love to see all the old DOOM series with good graphics.


Yeah the atmosphere in Doom was awesome.

Have you read Masters of Doom: How Two Guys Created an Empire and Transformed Pop Culture? I highly recommend reading it if you haven't.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> THAT is why I have been avoiding Windows 8 like the plague !
> 
> WHEN will Microsoft ever learn !!!!!!!!!??????


Microsoft won't learn. Everybody ditch Windows.

I'd imagine if Windows keeps going the way it is now, then after Windows 7 becomes obsolete, nobody's gonna care about Windows anymore. Discuss, people.

Unless, maybe Windows continues it's tradition of odd number versions being great...


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Microsoft won't learn. Everybody ditch Windows.
> 
> I'd imagine if Windows keeps going the way it is now, then after Windows 7 becomes obsolete, nobody's gonna care about Windows anymore. Discuss, people.
> 
> Unless, maybe Windows continues it's tradition of odd number versions being great...


Interesting coincidence.
Just last night I was listening to one of my favorite political commentators Michael Rivero and he said the same thing more or less, that he was fed up with Windows and was going to Linux.

I do Access database development once in a while on the side with a one man company I own and Microsoft products can drive you nuts after a while. There are so many stupid things that they do that do not make any sense. The operating system is full of holes that anyone can get through, it is unstable, endless compatibility problems with a lot of applications, and some of the functions in Access are out-rightly idiotic. Most of Access is great but some things will drive you buggy.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> Interesting coincidence.
> Just last night I was listening to one of my favorite political commentators Michael Rivero and he said the same thing more or less, that he was fed up with Windows and was going to Linux.
> 
> I do Access database development once in a while on the side with a one man company I own and Microsoft products can drive you nuts after a while. There are so many stupid things that they do that do not make any sense. The operating system is full of holes that anyone can get through, it is unstable, endless compatibility problems with a lot of applications, and some of the functions in Access are out-rightly idiotic. Most of Access is great but some things will drive you buggy.


Not to mention Windows gets a lot more viruses than pretty much any other OS. I'm pretty sure like, 90% of viruses are written for Windows.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

CravingBass said:


> Not to mention Windows gets a lot more viruses than pretty much any other OS. I'm pretty sure like, 90% of viruses are written for Windows.


That's only because Windows dominates the OS market.

If say a Google or Apple took the top spot, more viruses would get written for that OS as well.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> That's only because Windows dominates the OS market.
> 
> If say a Google or Apple took the top spot, more viruses would get written for that OS as well.


This.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Yeah the atmosphere in Doom was awesome.
> 
> Have you read Masters of Doom: How Two Guys Created an Empire and Transformed Pop Culture? I highly recommend reading it if you haven't.


Master of DOOM.
Will look for it. 
Thanks.

I am an old DOOM enthusiast.
I used to spend countless hours playing it until the wee hours of the morning.
Still love it !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

CravingBass said:


> Microsoft won't learn. Everybody ditch Windows.
> 
> I'd imagine if Windows keeps going the way it is now, then after Windows 7 becomes obsolete, nobody's gonna care about Windows anymore. Discuss, people.
> 
> Unless, maybe Windows continues it's tradition of odd number versions being great...


*"Toss Windows out the Window !"*
LOL.
I HAD to throw that one in !


----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup, still use Windows XP to test drive some Windows drivers I create.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> That's only because Windows dominates the OS market.
> 
> If say a Google or Apple took the top spot, more viruses would get written for that OS as well.


Yeah, true.


----------

